
Coronavirus vaccine goes into test production - ShorsHammer
https://www.watoday.com.au/national/australian-coronavirus-vaccine-goes-into-test-production-20200221-p5436l.html
======
ShorsHammer
> The test vaccine was developed in just six weeks by University of Queensland
> researchers using world-first molecular clamp technology

Regulators may move slow, scientists do not.

